
LinkedIn Is Now At 85 Million Members, Adding A Member A Second - stevederico
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/17/linkedin/
======
stevederico
Is it just me or does anyone else have a hard time finding contacts on
Linkedin? The email contact importer works well for gmail, but my corporate
contacts are completely a hunt and peck process.

~~~
d2viant
The 'People You May Know' feature seems to work really well, try that.

------
Multiplayer
And still no one knows what to do on there.

